# The Librarians on TNT Premier Sunday



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Tomorrow night!    
We're all planning on watching! Hubs even said he didn't care who was playing the night football game, he was watching this show.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have it scheduled to record -- season pass.  I think it looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have seen a short trailer for it, but I am confused. What is it about? I scheduled it anyway, just in case its something I like. I am not missing something here, am I? Is it based on some book?


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Got a Season Pass set up too!

I see that some earlier versions from 2004/2008? are up for watching on Xfinity on Demand - I think they are tied in, but I'm wondering from folks who are familiar - would it be good to watch them before this opener?

Here's a blurb as to what the show is about


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's kind of "Indiana Jones" but with magic. And this one looks quirky -- like it's not taking itself too seriously.  Set up is ordinary people become librarians of 'great libraries' and find out there's more to the job than just shelving books. 

There were 3 movies starring Noah Wylie several years ago -- you can rent them from Amazon but I don't think they're available for free streaming with Prime. In those, there was just one "Librarian". They might be the ones available via Xfinity on demand -- think of these as a remake/expansion of those movies.


eta: Ah! I see from the synopsis CegAbq posted that this is sort of a continuation. Cool! I don't think you'll miss anything if you'll be confused if you don't see them first. In the earlier ones it was just him, though he had different 'helpers' in each of the three adventures . . . . sounds like he's got a sort of dedicated group here.

etaa: the earlier ones are called "Quest for the Spear", "Return to King Solomon's Mines", and "Curse of the Judas Chalice"


----------



## EthanRussellErway (Nov 17, 2011)

Looks intriguing, but I think it could go either way.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

there are 3 tv-movies that came before this. All starring Noah Wylie. 
Amazon has them all on instant video for $1.99 to rent.. We loved them, and bought the DVD set of all 3 a couple of years ago.
No, they don't try to take themselves too seriously.. which is why we like them so much. The movies have Bob Newhart.. wow hard to explain his character without giving something away. 
We are about to start watching them back to back in preparation.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> there are 3 tv-movies that came before this.


Awesome, I'll catch up on them before I watch tonight's shows. Looking forward to this show.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Noah's take & character




Christian's take & character




Rebecca Romijn


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

and for a comedic note to finish


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I found the 3 movies on TNT. They are showing all 3 in a row, right now. Starting in 2 minutes with the first and the other 2 following. I am recording all 3. Actually I think what they are doing is showing each twice in a row. So check on TNT.
We have like a west coast feed and a regular, so one channel is always 2 hours behind. 
Now what is the correct order to watch? I am very OCD about order but can't find a listing. I guess by date? I have to be sure though.


----------



## readingril (Oct 29, 2010)

Noah Wylie and Christian Kane in the same place? Worth a watch, it sounds like!


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Quest for the Spear, King Solomon's Mines, Curse of the Judas Chalice.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

BTackitt said:


> Quest for the Spear, King Solomon's Mines, Curse of the Judas Chalice.


Thanks, I wasn't sure if they showed them in order and on Amazon streaming it says 2014 on the 2 I looked at. I guess that is when they put them up, not when they came out.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Just watched "Quest for the Spear" (& hopefully recorded it).
LOTS of silly fun!
going to watch King Solomon's Mine & Curse of ... (& record) & then start up tonight's premiere.

Really looking forward to this series


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I watched the first hour of last night's premiere before needing a break.  I'm not sure what to think about it.  I didn't hate it but I thought it was a little silly.    It might be too cheesy for me to watch full time.  

It reminds me of old Doctor Who - and that's not really a good thing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> I watched the first hour of last night's premiere before needing a break. I'm not sure what to think about it. I didn't hate it but I thought it was a little silly. It might be too cheesy for me to watch full time.
> 
> It reminds me of old Doctor Who - and that's not really a good thing.


Bite Your Tongue!    



I've recorded it . . . hope to have time to watch it today . . . . I liked the first three movies and am looking forward to the series.
(I also like Doctor Who!  )


----------



## bobbic (Apr 4, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Bite Your Tongue!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know there were movies, too. We watched it, I got a bit bored during the second half of the second one. We'll see. I also thought it looked a bit like Doctor Who, but not in a bad way.


----------



## Steph H (Oct 28, 2008)

I watched the movies when they first came out, always like the first one better than the other two although they're cheesy fun also (anybody recognize Castle's Beckett in the 3rd one?). Have looked forward to seeing how they did with the series since I heard about it -- for those not aware though, Noah Wylie won't be on it full time, just dropping in occasionally (he has that other series he's on, forget the name as I don't watch it -- Falling Skies, something like that). I watched it last night and it looks like it could be fun, not intended to be high-brow fare by any means. I've always liked John Larroquette since his Night Court days, and Christian Kane is just yummy.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

We enjoyed it. We love the silly humor, and the fact that it tells kids it's ok to be smart. TOTALLY Agree that they need better commercial scheduling. We were all surprised by the Viagra commercial popping up in a show like that one. I was talking to my dad on the phone last night, and he was all excited by this new show on TV that followed some movies he had seen, I said Oh, "The Librarians" and he was silly happy, Yeah yeah yeah!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The movies were OK, the tv episodes Sunday were similar but a but more cheesy. These are the sort of things I'll watch and pick up a crossword puzzle or a guitar after a while, i.e., not give my full attention to. As expected. 

I like this sort of thing, I was a fan of the _Relic Hunter_ series, the Jack Hunter tv movies, as well as the Indiana Jones movies, of course. Also _King Solomon's Mines_, _She_, etc.

So far the _Librarians_ gets more of my attention than most other tv fare. I'll keep watching.

Mike


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd recorded the episodes and watched them last night . . . . enjoyed 'em both . . . . . light and fun.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

I am enjoying this series.  It is fun.  So many of my favorites ended for the season that I was looking for something new.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I am as well . . . . . fun and interesting.  Great characters.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

DH is watching the first episode now.
This is the comment that I got from him:
    OK, this has got a warehouse 13 vibe!
    They are going to the "real" library under the metropolitan library where all the magic artifacts are kept. Can someone say "endless wonder?"


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

DH got me hooked. We just watched the Santa one. Even though I could predict parts of it, the episode was fun.



Spoiler



Did you catch the letters on the front of the cargo plane? C-XM45. And there were a few times when I would have grabbed the hat from Jones... I bet he had a lot of fun being silly for a change.


----------



## S.R. Booth (Oct 6, 2013)

We watched the first one tonight and it was pretty good. The main character did act 'cheesier' than I remembered from the movies, but it was still fun! I was only disappointed because I didn't realize it was a series now and was expecting a full movie.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

we are loving it. LOVE the relationships developing between the characters.


----------

